# And the Horse Jumped over the Moon!



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow really nice.


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks ^^

I wisht the picture of it had turned out better D:


----------



## catatapult (Jan 22, 2008)

i really like it! awesome!
so it looks different now from when you took the picture?
How did you change it? It looks pretty done to me.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

wow, amazing......

one question..... can you explain the panda?


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

catatapult said:


> i really like it! awesome!
> so it looks different now from when you took the picture?
> How did you change it? It looks pretty done to me.


Yea, that's what I thought too xD :roll: My art teacher made me go back and lay in some cross-hatching in the background. She says it looks better, but I think it looks a lot worse haha 

Thank you! :]



mlkarel2010 said:


> wow, amazing......
> 
> one question..... can you explain the panda?


:lol: I love the way you phrased that xD

For the reference for this project we had to cut a whole bunch of pictures out of magazines and put them together in an interesting composition. I kinda cheated a little bit by using a picture of my horse xD I needed something smallish to fit in that space, and thus the panda bear was born xD Did you see that there's a penguin, too? haha


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

There is a penguin!! whoa, that's cool


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I like it! It looks great! love the panda!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's a really neat picture. Well done


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

wow that looks good. I like it!


----------

